# Exp Arborist got thumb crushed loading small log into chipper



## Dbodave (Nov 8, 2017)

This happened at my company a few years ago. I was working on the crew when it happened. The arborist tossed a log into the chipper and it grabbed a hold at an angle causing the log to smash against the right side of the chipper, smashing his thumb in the process. He needed surgery and rehab/ therapy due to nerve damage. His thumb looked like a split hot dog when you cook it on the grill. He admitted he was only using one hand to load the log and not paying close attention when this happened. Nobody blamed him for the accident or anything, it was a very bad injury.

Another guy I work with said the same thing happened to him when someone else loaded a limb when he was standing nearby and the limb nailed him in the mouth breaking his front tooth in half.


----------



## arathol (Nov 8, 2017)

Disk type chippers are known for this type of stuff. That is why you are supposed to feed them from the off side, not from behind. They like to kick larger branches upwards too, so you never stand directly over whatever is being fed in.


----------



## Del_ (Nov 8, 2017)

Those don't sound like very experienced arborist.

Experienced arborist know that any piece that requires the hand to be inside the chute of the chipper should be pushed in with another piece of wood.

And they also know about the violent action a piece can take when hitting the chipper disc and which side to stand on when feeding.

I very much dislike the Vermeer chippers with the head high feeding wheels. We were demoing one back in the early 90's. The salesman put in a pieces about eight feet long and 4 inches round and when it hit the disk is swing like a baseball bat stopping just inches from his head. He was oblivious and never even saw it. It missed him of course but we saw it plain as day.

He also told us the what dulls stump grinder teeth the worse is busted glass.

Jim Nuke-em was his name.


----------



## Dbodave (Nov 9, 2017)

No he was a good guy, just got too comfortable and let his guard down.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 11, 2017)

35+ year feeding these beasties & i got whacked in the face mouth today feeding the vermeer by a small rouge twig,,, _hurt like my wifes back of hand_... i lost thumb nails from twisted limb vs hands crushes lost count on how many scars...

hint never put ya hands where ya wouldnt put ya ****


----------



## anlrolfe (Nov 11, 2017)

All power equipment scares me.
It has absolutely no regard for flesh and bone.
One momentary laps in concentration or judgement and they'll be calling you "lefty".
I mixed it up with a jointer planer as a kid, lucky that I just got an "aggressive manicure".
The whir of a chipper flat out gives me cold chills and for good reason.
God gave us those little hairs on the back of our necks for a reason. Now-a-days when they stand up I tend listen better.
A little bit of fear around the edges can be a good thing. It keeps you on your toes.

Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 13, 2017)

Did you boys marry my wife?


----------



## murphy4trees (Nov 14, 2017)

Same thing happened to a guy I know. He has well over 25 years in the biz and doesn;t drink or do drugs, was a crew foreman for a high end company with 5 or 6 crews ... Stand up guy and the wood just took a funny turn on him...


----------



## Jackbnimble (Nov 15, 2017)

This stuff was a good warning/reminder for me today as I did some work. Need reminders like this regularly.


----------

